# The dead of WWII coming home...



## shaygetz

*From an email...several images appear reversed or repeated, the article in Life is very well done..
*
---Railroads carried more than freight. This is a great story to look back on and never forget.

Be sure to go to end and click on link for the Life Story and the full final journey over the rails to home.

Their is a picture of the inside of the Port of NY buildings, it will bring it home.

There are several hundred images in this set. Many have the railroad operations in them. Just a few...These are the small images link. Change the word landing to large if you want to see the larger watermarked images.

The Port of New York buildings are included (these building still exist however they no longer have rail service.)

War Dead Return
Date taken: November 1947
Photographer: Michael Rougier

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/752c1cdc8f87e0e7_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/054a51e60ed8739b_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/ecf1703d6efb5866_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/85ee60c27f69ca58_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/13cf1cb274ee1085_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/348606ab9fdcc118_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/a01c2486d2c53aa6_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/bf9b0f6b0cc57295_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/1d5451ea4c312a42_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/79abd2d62a0fd1f3_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/e35e2f1ef3b31b13_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/9b4d9347164eb3ae_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/c3a117a70185399a_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/c4d9f842203231e8_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8343cff5ffc83e54_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/5b4dd36270dae022_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/17c09e140feb6908_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/af3273f87404ec15_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/f5f2416079baa415_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/2de809861c0f75d8_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/cfbfad5e53d63c27_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/38e2b47f2e7351b8_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/5b21e05e89eff6c9_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8faf42cb8d7191dc_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b7e3fac619c63e73_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/5d905c5085da9f88_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/84ce252ea450a8c2_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/36a1254171ca042f_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/3c7ede0f5c7221e6_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/62172ed3935341db_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/c69d6eb18edef4ec_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/04117851e4b8bfe6_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/19c0814cfb0ffd86_landing

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/5555a430621ca9ee_landing


The magazine article itself. LIFE Nov 17, 1947 Pages 33-39

http://tinyurl.com/32pg93d

or

http://books.google.com/books?id=1E...MQ6AEwBDgK#v=onepage&q=war dead return&f=true


----------



## Big Ed

I want to model (scratch build) one of the car barges.
CNJRR used to have a bunch of them.
cool old steam tug too.:thumbsup:

thanks for posting ,I will view the post better when I get the chance.


----------



## kursplat

neat pics and article. thanks for the post


----------



## Reckers

Good post, Shay. Sort of chilling---you don't think about all those young men and women coming home like that. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## T-Man

Being a late Baby Boomer and growing up while watching countless war movies, it gives new meaning to the old line practically mentioned in every one, about" not wanting to be shipped home in a box".


----------



## Xnats

Wow that was a good history lesson. Thanks for sharing that one Shay. Diffidently worth the time to sit and read through it all.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Haunting images ... brave men who willingly stepped up to give it their all when our country (and the world) was facing dire threats.

I've walked through Arlington Cemetery a few times, and can't help but get emmotional every time I see rows and rows of white crosses.

In many ways, we're all here today because of what those heroes did back then.

TJ


----------



## Steve F45

very interesting story. I never knew they did any of this. Where was this building in Brooklyn and is it still there? It looks enormous.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you ever want to see haunting images, try visiting one of the Nazi concentration camps! I was in Munich for business a few times, and one of the times I went out to the Dachau Concentration Camp. It's a chilling experience you probably won't want to repeat, but it was a valuable history lesson.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Interesting read indeed.


----------



## norgale

What am I looking at here? Are all those railroad passenger cars full of the fallen soldiers? I saw only a few pictures with flag draped coffins. These are exceptional pictures of railroading. pete


----------



## sstlaure

That's correct Pete....


----------



## norgale

WOW! And that's only the ones who made it back home. Thousands of others didn't. And the idiots in DC keep on argueing over the budget while things like that keep happening. I can't wait for the next elections. Pete


----------



## sstlaure

I look at it this way - it puts perspective on the amount of sacrifice made by that generation. Thousands upon thousands of dead (I believe north of 400,000 U.S. men were killed in action during WWII) 

In comparison - In the last 10 years of conflict in both Iraq (4,421) and Afganistan (1,568) combined the US has lost less than 6,000 troops, and another almost 40,000 wounded in action

Some Veteran statistics:
wounded.http://homeofheroes.com/moh/memory/statistics.html

I'm certainly not saying any kind of death in war is minimal, but it's a testament to the men, equipment and tactics of our modern military that our losses aren't much much bigger. (The enemy is a bit harder to find as well so that causes direct conflict to be spread out and isolated.)

I've got a good friend stationed in Iraq right now (Lt. Col.)

Unfortunately, I believe that so long as humans inhabit this earth - there will be war.


----------



## tjcruiser

I snapped this pic at the WWII Memorial in Wash DC a few years back ... I took my father there (a WWII Marine / Okinawa vet).

"The Freedom Wall is on the west side of the memorial, with a view of the Reflecting Pool and Lincoln Memorial behind it. The wall has 4,048 gold stars, each representing 100 Americans who died in the war."

That's over 400,000 heroes, as SST said above ...










TJ


----------



## John in Ky

big ed said:


> I want to model (scratch build) one of the car barges.
> CNJRR used to have a bunch of them.
> cool old steam tug too.:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for posting ,I will view the post better when I get the chance.



here is a good set of shots of the rail layout on the car barge in that set of images..


http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8e88a5e2b1f504a5_large

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/79abd2d62a0fd1f3_large

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/bb69d934159fa495_large

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8faf42cb8d7191dc_large


there are over 350 images in that set in the archives.

and the building is still in use. 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53829630?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


John in Ky.


----------



## Reckers

That's a sad group of pictures. I'm glad to see they were brought home in passenger cars instead of boxcars; they deserved to be treated well and not like cargo.

John, where in KY are you from? I live in Louisville.


----------



## John in Ky

Reckers said:


> That's a sad group of pictures. I'm glad to see they were brought home in passenger cars instead of boxcars; they deserved to be treated well and not like cargo.
> 
> John, where in KY are you from? I live in Louisville.


Same , PRP

Yes its a sad scene, been researching that for years, that list at the beginning of the thread, was one I posted to alt.binaries.pictures.rail a while back

glad to see that has found a good audience.


----------



## Reckers

That's a surprise....you're just down Dixie Highway from me. *L* I'm in Shively. Welcome to the forum, it's nice to have a local boy join us!:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## tjcruiser

John in Ky,

Nice to have you here on the forum. Very interesting / haunting / emotional pics. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## John in Ky

tjcruiser said:


> John in Ky,
> 
> Nice to have you here on the forum. Very interesting / haunting / emotional pics. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TJ


Thanks,

Some of the other rail related images found in related sets.
got a lot of photos to search. something like 8 million to go..
Hope someone can find these useful for layouts or just reference.
================
Civil War
Workers operating crude hoist on wharf, which raised or lowered section of track,
as water level dictated, as train awaits direct loading onto barge to transport stock down Potomac; system developed by field commander Herman Haupt during Civil War.
Location:	Alexandria, VA, US
Date taken:	1862

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/4d30269238ac4f8b_large

====================================================

Tug boat moving huge barge loaded w. railroad coal cars 1939

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/e53b15ccfcea80f0_large

====================================================
NEW YORK CENTRAL SYSTEM PIER 7 
sign on huge warehouse in front of docks, surrounded by their expansive railroad yards where freight cars wait to be loaded for ferrying across the Hudson to the wharves of New York City w. its ghostly skyline in the background 1948

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/1263263885db2a91_large

============================================
Port Of New York.
Date taken:	October 1949

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/980423380c5a0b90_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/4c6dcd9933c9f8c9_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/114dcea9c5a49ec8_large

=============================================

Docks & piers of the Port of New York, w. tugs pushing barges
loaded w. railroad cars as the Empire State bldg. (R) & the skyline 
of the midtown area looms in the bkgrd..
Location:	New York, NY, US
Date taken:	May 1946

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/7f04b405c6adb3b8_large
=================
Tug boats muscling barges loaded w. Lehigh Valley Railroad freight cars
from New York City into New Jersey dock to be off-loaded into railroad yard.
Location:	NJ, US
Date taken:	March 1946

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/3b31f472b2e9476f_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/4fde7c744e3b2509_large

=======================================================
no captions

http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/a9f9c2655b51542d_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/2dc6ab159051e6b4_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/34f62f777d380d67_large


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice collection of tug/barge/train pics, John. Vivid time capsules!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, John. I'm a sucker for Civil War pics. By the way, what size trains do you run?


----------



## John in Ky

Reckers said:


> Thank you, John. I'm a sucker for Civil War pics. By the way, what size trains do you run?


I don,t , my Dad was into HO, had some great layouts.
got friends that are into live steam both real & scale

I,m just a railfan. & enjoy then all.


----------



## John in Ky

Reckers said:


> Thank you, John. I'm a sucker for Civil War pics.


there are two sizes of each image one marked landing and one marked large
all the large are water marked with the life logo.
but you can change the last word in the URL to get the other large of small.

=============
US military railroad engine "W. H. Whiton," sitting on wooden bridge, during Civil War.
Location:	US
Date taken:	1864
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b44795715061f4a9_landing
===========================
Not railroad, but still civil war.
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/7b9c3d14be04db9b_large
============================================
60-ft-long, prefabricated bridge trusses, or "shad bellies," lying end-to-end 
outside where construction crew add their finishing touches, under auspices
of field commander Herman Haupt, responsible for supplying & transporting 
Federal armies during Civi.l War
Location:	Alexandria, VA, US
Date taken:	1861
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b508cab03e648b6e_large
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b508cab03e648b6e_landing
==================================
Enginehouse & rail yard built on stretch of riverbank at City Point, which 
was cleared & leveled by Railroads Construction Corps; 2,000-man corps
also restored existing City Point Railroad & laid 21 miles of new track, during Civil War.
Location:	City Point, VA, US
Date taken:	1860
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/0aa2f2a45427d843_large
==========================================
Barge carrying rolling stock cars for towing down Potomac during
Civil War; system devised by Union field commander Herman Haupt; at wharf.
Location:	Alexandria, VA, US
Date taken:	1862
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b1a5366ee3eb9df1_landing
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/b1a5366ee3eb9df1_large
=============================================
Overall of site where damaged rails & iron wheels salvaged from wooden
cars are collected where they will be repaired & melted down for recasting, 
under auspices of field commander Herman Haupt's Construction Corps during Civil War.
Location:	Alexandria, VA, US
Date taken:	1861
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/1eed22bed50f09c6_landing
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/1eed22bed50f09c6_large
==================================================

Railroad officials pointing to holes left by Confederate gunshot in engine 
& tender of Federal military train, during Civil War.
Date taken:	1862
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/883bcc24be54dcde_landing
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/883bcc24be54dcde_large
================================================


----------



## Big Ed

Steve F45 said:


> very interesting story. I never knew they did any of this. Where was this building in Brooklyn and is it still there? It looks enormous.



Brooklyn Piers, That was the Army terminal.


----------



## Big Ed

John in Ky said:


> here is a good set of shots of the rail layout on the car barge in that set of images..
> 
> 
> http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8e88a5e2b1f504a5_large
> 
> http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/79abd2d62a0fd1f3_large
> 
> http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/bb69d934159fa495_large
> 
> http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/8faf42cb8d7191dc_large
> 
> 
> there are over 350 images in that set in the archives.
> 
> and the building is still in use.
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53829630?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 
> John in Ky.


I am a little late John but if your still around thanks.


----------



## John in Ky

big ed said:


> I am a little late John but if your still around thanks.


Still here.. 
========================
Google Earth cord. for the buildings 

40°38'39.41"N 74° 1'31.95"W

58th st & 63rd st & 1st & 2nd ave

Brooklyn army terminal at 58th st pier.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53829630? source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------

